# pflegen etw. zu tun



## Linni

Wie äußert man das englischen "used to (do sth.)" im Deutschen?  Benutzt man das Verb "pflegten zu" dazu?

Sind diese Sätze korrekt?

When I was small, I used to play with my dolls every day.
*Als ich klein war, pflegte ich mit meinen Puppen jeden Tag zu spielen.
*
Did you use to play cards?
*Pflegtest du Karten zu spielen?*


Kann man "plfegten zu" nur für eine Wiederholung eines Vorgangs verwenden (wie das englische "would") oder kann das Wort auch für eine Äußerung eines Zustands verwenden wird?
Z.B.: She used to be very beautiful when she was young. (She would be...) => auf Deutsch??


----------



## heidita

Das ist zwar ein korrekter Gebrauch , doch würde ich sagen wenig gebräuchlich. 

Ich spielte immer mit Puppen...

Spieltest du Karten, als du jünger warst?


----------



## Linni

heidita said:


> Das ist zwar ein korrekter Gebrauch , doch würde ich sagen wenig gebräuchlich.
> 
> Ich spielte immer mit Puppen...
> 
> Spieltest du Karten, als du jünger warst?


Danke.

Und wie ist es mit dem Satz She used to be very beautiful when she was young.?
Würde man ihn (den Satz) ins Deutsche einfach nur wie *"Sie war sehr schön (wunderschön?), als sie (noch) jung war.*" übersetzen?


----------



## Suilan

Als junge Frau war sie wunderschön/hübsch.
Sie war eine hübsche junge Frau.


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> Wie äußert man das englischen "used to (do sth.)" im Deutschen?  Benutzt man das Verb "pflegten zu" dazu?


Your suggestion is formally correct, but sounds old-fashioned and artificial. The difficulty is that German just does not use any equivalent construction. You may just state the fact in the past tense and that's it. You may add words like "früher" to intensify the effect.

When I was small, I used to play with my dolls every day.
_Als ich noch klein war, spielte ich jeden Tag mit meinen Puppen.

_ Did you use to play cards?
_Hast Du früher [gerne] Karten gespielt?_ 

I used to live in London.
_Ich habe (mal/früher/für zwei Jahre) in London gewohnt._

She used to be very beautiful when she was young.
_Als junge Frau war sie sehr schön. _<more neutral>
_Sie war sehr schön, als sie noch jung war. _<but not anymore...>

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Danke.

Na, ihr alle sagen, dass man "pflegen zu" im Deutschen nicht zu viel benutzt. Also, ich werde es überhaupt nicht verwenden. 

Aber niemand hat _diese meine_ (kann man im Deutschen _beide diese_ Pronomina zusammen benutzen?) Frage noch nicht beantwortet:



Linni said:


> Kann man "plfegten zu" nur für eine Wiederholung eines Vorgangs verwenden (wie das englische "would") oder kann das Wort auch für eine Äußerung eines Zustands verwenden wird?
> Z.B.: She used to be very beautiful when she was young. (She would be...) => auf Deutsch??



Ich denke, dass man "pflegen zu" für keinen Zustand benutzt, nicht wahr?


_________
Korrigiert bitte mein Deutsch!


----------



## Quelle

Linni said:


> Danke.
> 
> Na, ihr alle sagen, dass man "pflegen zu" im Deutschen nicht zu viel benutzt. Also, ich werde es überhaupt nicht verwenden.
> 
> Aber niemand hat _diese meine_ (kann man im Deutschen _beide diese_ Pronomina zusammen benutzen?) Frage noch nicht beantwortet:
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Linni*
> 
> 
> Kann man "pflegten zu" nur für eine Wiederholung eines Vorgangs verwenden (wie das englische "would") oder kann das Wort auch für eine Äußerung eines Zustands verwenden wird?
> Z.B.: She used to be very beautiful when she was young. (She would be...) => auf Deutsch??
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke, dass man "pflegen zu" für keinen Zustand benutzt, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> _________
> Korrigiert bitte mein Deutsch!


 
Wie oben schon gesagt, wird heutzutage "pflegen zu" kaum benutzt. Anstattdessen werden zum Beispiel Adverbien wie "gewöhnlich" benutzt.
Ansonsten könnte man es schon für einen Zustand benutzen.


----------



## ablativ

Quelle said:


> Ansonsten könnte man es schon für einen Zustand benutzen.


 
Hi Quelle,

ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob man das  generell so sagen kann. Muss es nicht zumindest ein Zustand sein, den man selbst beeinflussen kann bzw. beeinflusst hat?

"Sie pflegte hübsch zu sein, als sie jung war" klingt in meinen Ohren nicht nur altmodisch, sondern schlicht falsch. Denn dass sie hübsch war, hat sie ja nicht selbst verursacht.

"Sie pflegte oft ins Kino zu gehen, als sie jung war" klingt zwar auch altmodisch, aber da ist "pflegen" wenigstens richtig angewendet.

Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.


----------



## Quelle

Ist Hübschsein ein Zustand ?
Eine mögliche Definition: 
"in der Psychologie den Ausprägungsgrad einer Personenvariable *zu einem* *bestimmten Zeitpunkt* (engl. _state_) im Ggs. zur relativ zeitstabilen Persönlichkeitseigenschaft (engl. _trait_)."

Wenn man das Hübschsein als einen Zustand zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ansieht, dann könnte man schon sagen:
_Bis zu iher Hochzeit pflegte sie hübsch zu sein, aber danach veränderte sich ihr Aussehen schlagartig._


----------



## ablativ

Danke für die Antwort. Unter www.textlog.de/38274.html habe ich inzwischen auch nachgelesen, dass meine Ansicht nicht richtig war. Dieses "Pflegen" ist mittlerweile so ungebräuchlich geworden, dass man sich da nicht mehr auf sein Sprachgefühl verlassen kann; mir geht es jedenfalls so.


----------



## Robocop

Am ehesten begegnet man noch folgender Redensart:
Grossvater (mein alter Französischlehrer, etc.) *pflegte* in solchen Fällen *zu sagen*, man müsse halt ...


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Am ehesten begegnet man noch folgender Redensart:
> Grossvater (mein alter Französischlehrer, etc.) *pflegte* in solchen Fällen *zu sagen*, man müsse halt ...


 
Genau, so hatte ich das auch verstanden. Als aktiv Handelnder tat der Großvater etwas, er sagte nämlich gewöhnlich, man müsse...
 "Sie pflegte hübsch auszusehen" ist offenbar richtig, aber eine (für mich) *sehr *gewöhnungsbedürftige Formulierung.


----------



## gangsta

Just wanted to mention the following:

"Did you use to play cards?" sounds very wrong. I wouldn't say that, but rather simply "Did you play cards when you were younger?"


----------



## Robocop

gangsta said:


> Just wanted to mention the following:
> 
> "Did you use to play cards?" sounds very wrong. I wouldn't say that, but rather simply "Did you play cards when you were younger?"


 
I agree. I do *not* think that there is an interrogative form of "used to".
Instead you would have to ask:
*Would* (not "did" if you inquire about a *habit*!!) you play cards a lot when you were young? - Yes, I used to play cards a lot when I was young.


----------



## elroy

Robocop said:


> *Would* (not "did" if you inquire about a *habit*!!) you play cards a lot when you were young? - Yes, I used to play cards a lot when I was young.


 Doch, man kann "did" so benutzen - "when you were young" macht klar, dass es sich nicht um eine einzelne Tat handelt.

"Did" wird sogar in solchen Sätzen wesentlich häufiger als "would" verwendet.


----------



## sokol

Linni said:


> Na, ihr alle sagen, dass man "pflegen zu" im Deutschen nicht zu viel benutzt. Also, ich werde es überhaupt nicht verwenden.


Genau das würde ich raten!
(Zumindest würde ich sehr sparsamen Gebrauch empfehlen.)

"Pflegen zu" kann man sinnvollerweise nur verwenden:
- wenn man aus stilistischen Gründen *bewusst veraltend* wirken will, etwa wenn ein Roman im 19. Jh. spielt (auch bei Übersetzung, möglicherweise): dann würde das vielleicht zum Flair positiv beitragen
- wenn man *sehr gehoben* wirken will: das kann unter Umständen als zu hochgestochen empfunden (und abgelehnt) werden, unter Umständen aber doch auch passen bzw. in schriftlicher Form stilistische Funktionen erfüllen; Beispiel ein Satz aus dem Duden: "er pflegt zum Essen Wein zu trinken"
- *nur in einigen wenigen Fällen* wirkt "pflegen zu" einigermassen "normal", etwa (wieder ein Beispiel aus dem Duden): "wie man zu sagen pflegt": auch das ist zwar gehobener Stil und regional (etwa in Österreich) völlig unüblich, anderswo vielleicht aber sogar noch im Alltag gebräuchlich, in jedem Fall aber akzeptabel

Und zu:_ (...) diese meine (kann man im Deutschen __beide diese Pronomina zusammen benutzen?) _antworte ich nur, dass laut Forumsregeln jede Frage einen eigenen Thread verdient, in dem ich dann antworten würde, dass es möglich, aber unüblich ist ... ähnlich wie bei "pflegen zu".



> Ich denke, dass man "pflegen zu" für keinen Zustand benutzt, nicht wahr?


"Etwas pflegen zu tun" bezieht sich normalerweise (wenn schon) auf eine *Handlung *- nicht auf eine Beschreibung; in einer Beschreibung ("sie pflegte hübsch zu sein" oder ähnlich) wirkt meines Erachtens der Gebrauch dieses Verbs falsch. Die Diskussion darum ist aber ohnehin eher akademisch, da "pflegen zu" am Besten gar nicht ausser zu illustrativen Zwecken verwendet werden soll.
(Damit meine ich z. B.:_ soler + Infinitiv _im Spanischen der Einfachheit halber mit "pflegen zu" zu erklären macht Sinn; man sollte sich nur dessen bewusst sein, dass man _soler + Inf._ am besten NICHT mit _pflegen zu_ übersetzt. )

[Dein Deutsch ist übrigens exzellent, da gibt's nicht viel zu korrigieren.]


----------



## ablativ

sokol said:


> )
> 
> "Etwas pflegen zu tun" bezieht sich normalerweise (wenn schon) auf eine *Handlung *- nicht auf eine Beschreibung; in einer Beschreibung ("sie pflegte hübsch zu sein" oder ähnlich) wirkt meines Erachtens der Gebrauch dieses Verbs falsch.


 
Genau das war ja auch meine Einlassung zu "pflegen", aber lt. www.textlog.de/38274.html ist folgender Satz auch korrekt:

"Die stärkste Kälte *pflegt* in unseren Gegenden nach der Wintersonnenwende einzutreten."

 Kälte ist ein Zustand und als abstrakter Begriff nichts, was bewusst handelt.


----------



## sokol

ablativ said:


> "Die stärkste Kälte *pflegt* in unseren Gegenden nach der Wintersonnenwende einzutreten."



In diesem Fall ist "pflegen" in dieser Bedeutung in jedem Fall korrekt. Es handelt sich, andrerseits, aber auch nicht _exakt _um einen Zustand, sondern um eine Eintreffenswahrscheinlichkeit, bzw. um etwas, das alljährlich häufig zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt eintrifft: ein *iterativer *Aspekt, der bei "pflegen" unbedingt vorhanden sein muss, weil das Verb sonst entgegen seiner eigentlichen Bedeutung verwendet wird (was bei statischer Beschreibung der Fall wäre).

Nicht möglich hingegen wäre: _*"Im Winter pflegt es kalt zu sein."_
Oder wenn schon, dann befindet sich dieser Satz zumindest hart am Rand semantischer Akzeptabilität - er wirkt in jedem Fall sehr komisch, ich persönlich würde meinen: falsch.


----------



## Ohara321

Entsprechen diese folgende Ausdruecke exackt miteinander oder deutet der Deutscher Ausdruck anders an? Hiesst es, dass "er" nicht mehr kommen will. Eigentlich moechte ich wissen, ob dies Ausdruck aeussert, dass "er" zu frueheren Zeit kommen mochte, aber zurzeit er nicht mehr kommt, denn er nicht mehr kommen will.  

"Er pflegte zu kommen" und "He used to come"

Der Englisch Ausdrueck impliziert nichts ueber die Gefuehle von "Er" nach seine Aktionen. Es bedeutet nur, dass er nichts mehr kommt. Heiss es gleich oder anders mit dem Deutschen Ausdrueck?  

Danke


----------



## Frank78

Das Englische und Deutsche sind hier deckungsgleich.
Man kann auch sagen "Früher kam er gewöhnlich", bzw. "Früher ist er gewöhnlich gekommen"

Einen Grund oder ein Gefühl warum er JETZT nicht mehr kommt läßt sich nicht ableiten.

"Er pflegte zu kommen" ist sehr gehobener Sprachstil, da besteht dann doch ein Unterschied zum Englischen. "He used to come" ist Alltagssprache.


----------



## brian

Frank78 said:


> "Er pflegte zu kommen" ist sehr gehobener Sprachstil, da besteht dann doch ein Unterschied zum Englischen. "He used to come" ist Alltagssprache.



Man kann dann auch "He *was* used to come" sagen, was etwas antiquiert und gehoben klingt.


----------



## elroy

brian8733 said:


> Man kann dann auch "He *was* used to come" sagen, was etwas antiquiert und gehoben klingt.


 Echt?  Das habe ich im Leben weder gelesen noch gehört.  Für mich klingt es nicht gehoben, sondern einfach falsch - es klingt so, als wollte man entweder "used to come" oder "was used to coming" schreiben.  Auch in älteren Texten bin ich dieser Form nie begegnet.  Könntest Du Beispiele für diese Konstruktion aus Büchern o.ä. anführen?


----------



## brian

Natürlich. 

-Francis Bacon, _The Works of Francis Bacon_ (*1860*): "...and then prayed that he would come to her in the same shape in which *he was used to come* to Juno."
-Andrew Lang, _Tales of Troy and Greece_ (*1907*): "At noonday *he was used to come *out, with all his flock of seals round him..."
-John Buchan, _Sir Walter Raleigh_ (*1911*): "*He was used to come *among us of the sea at every port in the West, and would sit for hours..."
-Edward Campbell Tainsh, _Crowned_ (*1868*): "For as *he was used to come *in to talk with Edith when she was alone, ..."
-Georgine Tollet, _Country Conversations_ (*1886*): "There was an old feller by name John Jones, as lived at Carnarvon, and *he was* *used to come* onst a year cross the country..."
-Amelia Beauclerc, _The Deserter_ (*1817*): "We understand *he was used to come* to your palace often."
-Ana L. Glyn, _Fifty Pounds for a Wife_ (*1892*): "You see, *he was used to come* and go by this window..."


----------



## elroy

Danke.  Sehr interessant.  Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> "Er pflegte zu kommen" ist sehr gehobener Sprachstil, da besteht dann doch ein Unterschied zum Englischen. "He used to come" ist Alltagssprache.


Genau das ist der Punkt. 

Ich würde keinem Lerner empfehlen, "etw. zu tun pflegen" in normaler Kommunikation zu verwenden - es könnten Missverständnisse entstehen, möglicherweise wird das sogar als (ungewollte) Ironie empfunden.

Dazu hat's auch schon eine Diskussion gegeben; ich habe beide Threads verknüpft. 
Übrigens - es ist nicht so, dass es niemanden gäbe, der das in der Alltagssprache tatsächlich verwendet; die Zahl der Verwender ist aber sehr gering (ich kenne genau einen), und selbst dann wirkt dieser Stil ziemlich abgehoben - und auch antiquiert.
Daher, wie gesagt, würde ich davon abraten, das zu verwenden.  Es reicht, die Konstruktion passiv zu verstehen.


----------

